# OC'ing Intel Pentium E5500



## Slidey (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

As i cant find a clear answer on the net, i was wondering if someone could give me one on here.

Im looking to OC my Intel Pentium E5500 LGA775 2.8 DualCore Processor

I just need to know, if it is possible to OC this and if so, what is the recomended safe figure to Overclock to.

If it helps .. Im running > Win764Bit, nVidia GeForce ENGT430, GIGABYTE S-Series G41M-Combo MB, (obviously you know my processor.)

Thanks!


----------

